# Sorcerer's Apprentice x caudatum var warscewiczianum



## Gilda (Oct 3, 2008)

Is this X Inti's Tears or Bel Croute ?
TIA !


----------



## NYEric (Oct 3, 2008)

by v. warsc. = Inti's Tears.
Man, the system admins must have a hard-on for photobucket today! 6 tries and no photo!


----------



## Gilda (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Eric !


----------



## Candace (Oct 3, 2008)

Psst. Eric there is no photo. She was just asking a question.


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 3, 2008)

that's if the *warscewiczianum* is the dark one otherwise wallisii is now *warscewiczianum* !!


----------



## smartie2000 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm suprised ppl still have labels with wars... on them. Warscewizianum was used for two species (wallisii/popowii) and is too difficult to spell/pronouce! 
I am guessing most people still refer to warscewizianum as popowii though today the scentific world refers warscewizianum to wallisii...too confusing


----------



## NYEric (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes there is; when you refresh the post it show a photobucket link! 


Candace said:


> Psst. Eric there is no photo. She was just asking a question.


----------



## Gilda (Oct 3, 2008)

Here is a picture of mine, and the tag says caudatum var war. My head is :crazy: spinning from all this name confusion! I will add Inti's Tears to the tag.


----------



## Candace (Oct 3, 2008)

Whew, good thing you posted a photo Gilda. Eric was having seizures.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 3, 2008)

That's nice. I don't think I've seen a dark red Inti's Tears before.


----------



## swamprad (Oct 3, 2008)

Well, what about my Sorcerer's Apprentice x caudatum sanderae? Is it Bel Croute?


----------



## swamprad (Oct 3, 2008)

Gilda, that is a lovely flower!


----------



## Ernie (Oct 4, 2008)

My taxonomic training is with the animal code, but it has a section on retaining specific epithets if common usage dictates. 

-Ernie


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2008)

swamprad said:


> Well, what about my Sorcerer's Apprentice x caudatum sanderae? Is it Bel Croute?



Check out the RHS site. Just type in the grex or the parentage. I was asking the same questions, and was directed there. It seems to work good. As for Bel Croute, that is x caudatum. I don't know where v. sanderae comes in, or if it is even considered a true variety.


----------



## swamprad (Oct 4, 2008)

Found a recent thread which answers my question quite nicely, thanks Leo and Olaf!

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6120


----------



## Grandma M (Oct 4, 2008)

Sorcerer’s Apprentice 4 N X prag. czerwiakowianum 

I believe mine is lighter also. I'm so confused. I don't know what I have. 
This is the 4th blooming and it is starting to bud up again. It loves S/H and it is a faithful bloomer

Marilyn


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 7, 2008)

Marilyn,
The photo of your tag is small but it doesn't look like "prag. czerwiakowianum" is written on it. Can you verify?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## biothanasis (Oct 11, 2008)

Very very beautiful!!!!


----------

